# Conkers and Rabbits



## Zee (Oct 22, 2005)

It may be a strange question.

Can rabbits play with conkers ???

There are loads of them round my area and wondered could they be used for the girls??

I tried a search on the net etc... but couldn't find anything.

Can anyone help me with the answer ???


----------



## Shuu (Oct 22, 2005)

My first question is: What's a conker? onder:


----------



## Zee (Oct 22, 2005)

This is a conker aka Horse Chestnut
*
Shuu wrote: *


> My first question is: What's a conker? onder:


----------



## Zee (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry Guys !

I should of looked a little harder. Ive just found it.

Horse chestnut (nuts,twigs) is on the Rabbit Advocates Toxic Plants list.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 23, 2005)

Conkers and horse chestnuts are completely different. 

You can eat horse chestnuts but you cant eat conkers?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 23, 2005)

No, you can NOT eat horse chestnuts.When I was learning my trees in college, my professor told us that wasdefinately a no-no. They are just as bad for us as they arefor our rabbits.

There is a horse chestnut tree outside our apartment, and the seeds look just like the conker picture.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 23, 2005)

We call those gumball trees in The South.

We hadthose trees in our yard when I was a kid.They are a pain! If you're not slipping on them and falling,you're getting hit with them as they come flying out of the lawn mowerlike torpedos!

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 23, 2005)

Never seen them before. They looknasty. I wouldn't play with them let alone Pebblesplay with them.

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 23, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> Never seen them before. They look nasty.I wouldn't play with them let alone Pebbles play with them.
> 
> Rainbows!


Playing conkers is a big thing in the UK. You make a small hole in thecentre, thread string through them, with a knot on the end, then hityour oponents conker with yours. It goes on until one conker smashesinto pieces, making the reaining one the winner . Some people soaktheir conkers in vinegar to make them harder.

You're right, though, Pet_Bunny, some schools have banned playingconkers, as kids were getting badly bruised arms and hands (when theygot hit instead of the conker) :?

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 23, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Some people soak their conkers in vinegar to make them harder.


Like adding water to snowballs to make them harder....

All we did was play marbles when we were in school.

Rainbows!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 23, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *LuvaBun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Somepeople soak their conkers in vinegar to make them harder.
> ...



Like any group of kids is THAT innocent!

We had competitions at the bus stop to see who could keep thosesuper-sour candies in their mouth the longest without making aface. Anybody know what the game "mercy" is?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 24, 2005)

Uh thats weird. When i was small i use to goover to stay at my nans in the holidays and we use to collect horsechestnuts and roast them, n then eat them. They didnt kill us or makeus ill. lol. I am sure you can eat horse chestnuts but definetly NOTconkers. But will try and look into it. Im suprised i am notdead by now as i have eaten so many horse chestnuts as a kid.

Conker:

http://www.wildlifebcnp.org/wtphotos/winner%20pics/bethany%20malcolm%20-%20conkers.jpg

Horse Chestnut: 

http://cornwall.backtalk.com/albums-static2/cornwall/Cornwall%20Weblog/WebPhotosProFiles/600/IMG_6192.JPG


----------



## bluebird (Oct 26, 2005)

We have edible chestnut trees(nuts) in our yard but they dont look anything like the shells on the ones pictured.bluebird


----------

